# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Lúdico-Deportivo >  La belleza del deporte extremo

## Los terrines

Buenas tardes.

Os voy a poner el enlace de un vídeo que he tomado de El Confidencial, que a mí me ha parecido espectacular:

http://www.elconfidencial.com/multim...-extremo-4454/

Un cordial saludo a todos.

----------


## REEGE

Impresionante el video Los Terrines...
Como los tienen algunos!!
Lo de la bici por esos maderos y el salto es para tener mucho valor.
Las imágenes sensacionales.
Gracias

----------


## Los terrines

Buenos días.

Os subo un enlade de vídeo que he tomado de El Diario de Burgos; se trata de unos saltos en paracaídas, aterrizando en el agua en Austria:

http://www.diariodeburgos.es/videos....omecalburgosdp

Un cordial saludo.

----------

